# Doing our first UK rally



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

In July am entering Bruce into his first Uk Rally it is the day after Leeds championship dog show  any one else do Rally Obedience ???


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

It certainly looks fun, will try it with my next dog  Good luck hon!!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Rolo has two more lessons of his first Intro to Rally obedience training to go.

We are going to do the improvers after if the dates are convenient and then join the rally club, but dont think we will go as far as actually doing the tests, but who knows.

I am thinking he might quite like to go on and do agility when he is older, but the purpose of the rally training for us at the moment is to keep up a focus on training through adolescense as he was young when he finished puppy training and is still far too young for agility!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

kaisa624 said:


> It certainly looks fun, will try it with my next dog  Good luck hon!!


ooh you should its brilliant much easier than the Obedience you see at crufts as your dog doesnt need to be velcroed to you , as its based for pet dog owners if anyone would like the details of the Rally to be held in Blackpool i can let you have dates and times and were to get your registration forms , also if you want to take part your dog will need to be registered with the APDT


----------



## MarkSteve (Jul 21, 2011)

Whenever you friends have such a plans in USA.Then please do contact us .We will join you with a zeal and passion and will really support you friends.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't know they had it in the Uk, i've always thought it looked great fun shame the dog I have now woul have no appeal to that


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

We are hoping to do a 'taster' session later on in the year!


----------

